# Looking for someone a little *different*



## lucy_108 (11 October 2020)

Brief back story:

Known horse for coming up 5 years now (I used to work as a professional groom and he was one of the competition horses I cared for).
Had him with me for 18 months.
He has been through a GA surgery (penile amputation due to squamous cell carcinoma), has hind suspensory issues and now glandular ulcers which we are mid way through treating.
I have ticked every single box health wise and the ulcers was the last tick box. 
When we are back in work I’d like to find a trainer in, ideally, the Perthshire area of Scotland to come and help me.
The horse is question is difficult and very sensitive. The only way I can explain his ridden work is just a complete inability to relax - it’s like he’s holding his breath the entire ride. He also has, what I can only describe as, panic attacks where he will just shoot off and pick up speed out of nowhere.
As I say, we’ve checked every health box - vet, tack, dentist, farrier, physio, etc. And maybe the ulcers are playing a part, but I’d still like to enlist the help of somebody to help me when we get going again. Both of us have taken some confidence hits and I think it’s important we start again on the right foot/hoof, so to speak.

So I’m looking for someone with a background in horsemanship (not necessarily Monty Roberts) but someone who *gets* horses. Ideally someone who can do some liberty / groundwork too. I do not need someone who is going to give me a bigger bit, pair of draw reins or tell me to just “ride him through it” - he has had all of the above done to him previously and I can say from experience, it hasn’t helped! 

I’m based in perth but more than happy to travel for the right person.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SusieT (11 October 2020)

Id take a step back tbh, he sounds like he is still in pain and while some of it may be rememebered I would wait until he scopes clear for ulcers before I would be riding


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (11 October 2020)

Matt from Horse Help UK regularly makes trips to Scotland. Have a look at his Facebook page.


----------



## ycbm (11 October 2020)

lucy_108 said:



			I have ticked every single box health wise and the ulcers was the last tick box.
		
Click to expand...


I'm so,  so sorry after what you have already gone through,  but imo ulcers are usually secondary to pain,  and from what you describe I doubt very much if ulcers are ticking the last box.
.


----------



## lucy_108 (11 October 2020)

ycbm said:



			I'm so,  so sorry after what you have already gone through,  but imo ulcers are usually secondary to pain,  and from what you describe I doubt very much if ulcers are ticking the last box.
.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I (and my vets) disagree.

Ulcers are secondary to pain, hence why we fixed all other problems we could find before fixing the ulcers.


----------



## lucy_108 (11 October 2020)

SusieT said:



			Id take a step back tbh, he sounds like he is still in pain and while some of it may be rememebered I would wait until he scopes clear for ulcers before I would be riding
		
Click to expand...

I, of course, won’t be doing anything until his scope is clear. I’m just trying to start the search so I’m ready when he is.


----------



## ycbm (11 October 2020)

lucy_108 said:



			Sorry but I (and my vets) disagree.

Ulcers are secondary to pain, hence why we fixed all other problems we could find before fixing the ulcers.
		
Click to expand...

But from what you describe of this 'difficult and sensitive' horse,   they don't sound fixed? My vet was wrong about the horse I had PTS in July, they aren't infallible.


----------



## IrishMilo (11 October 2020)

If the horse is generally anxious then I wouldn’t assume the ulcers are secondary to pain. They are sometimes, not always. 
I’ve recently been recommended Ron Fields ULC powder by someone whose horses have KS and also scoped positive for ulcers. She said it has been the only thing to make a difference, and it also acts as a calmer. All natural ingredients too if I remember correctly.


----------



## ycbm (11 October 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			If the horse is generally anxious then I wouldn’t assume the ulcers are secondary to pain. They are sometimes, not always.
I’ve recently been recommended Ron Fields ULC powder by someone whose horses have KS and also scoped positive for ulcers. She said it has been the only thing to make a difference, and it also acts as a calmer. All natural ingredients too if I remember correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Aloe is proven and a lot cheaper.


----------



## TPO (12 October 2020)

Richard Maxwell used to travel to Cupar regularly for training sessions and Balcorno Stud. I think he's cutting back on travelling now so dont know if he'll still be doing this going forward (& it's very expensive)

Lesley Deutsch might be worth looking into. She definitely travels to a lady in Perthshire to teach.

Joanne Heaton of Balanced Equestrian. I'm sure she did some Monty training I'd that's your thing. That aside she appears to be a good trainer and rider 

There are lots of trainers in Perthshire and some who arrange for trainers like Charlie Hutton to come up. I guess it depends what you are looking for riding wise or if it's more a "natural horsemanship" path you are looking for.

Oh, theres Brandon McAuslan at The Meadows, St Andrew's way iirc for a slightly more "horsemanship" approach


----------



## Jenni_ (12 October 2020)

My horse had ulcers just because, they weren't secondary to pain. Fixed them, kept her maintained, and have dealt with her tension and anxiety as a condition on its own.

I have a friend who's horse had every single possibility for pain eliminated, but he was still a rearer / bolter with a hot brain. She's spent time getting coaching from Catriona Leckie, and groundwork coaching via zoom from Miri Hackett. Now I am the biggest cynic when it comes to the voodoo stuff, but the change in their relationship is fantastic. Gone from panic bolting round arenas to winning a prelim test on 76% a few weeks back. Not every day is a bed of roses, but she's hella more equipped to deal with it now thanks to Catriona and Miri.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (12 October 2020)

Hallia Skabara may very well be able to help...based in Stirlingshire...has a bunch of skills..traditional and newer. She’s on Facebook but I can give you a phone number if you pm me.


----------



## ozpoz (23 October 2020)

The behaviour you are describing would make me want to have him referred to an equine hospital so that pain could be ruled out, before anything else. A local vet practice isn't able to do this. Have you seen this?





full ethogram here:
https://files.constantcontact.com/5053f732801/3228ac63-397d-4cf5-8088-88d19bdb37bb.pdf
I find it really helpful and anyone can use it.


----------



## lucy_108 (23 October 2020)

ozpoz said:



			The behaviour you are describing would make me want to have him referred to an equine hospital so that pain could be ruled out, before anything else. A local vet practice isn't able to do this. Have you seen this?






Click to expand...

Thank you for your concern, however, my vet practice is a fully equipped equine hospital with scanning, radiography and theatre facilities with one of the leading orthopaedic surgeons heading up the team.


----------



## ozpoz (23 October 2020)

Great - I'm guessing they have assessed him ridden as well, since his surgery and his suspensory issues. I hope you manage to find a way to help him.


----------

